# Trivia 10/9



## luckytrim (Oct 9, 2018)

trivia 10/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Radioactive dust from the Chernobyl disaster reached across  northern and
western Europe and even as far as the eastern United  States.

1. Name the U.S. President who signed the Homestead Act,  opening up the West
to settlement ...
2. What was the nickname of the mechanical shark used in the  1975 movie
"Jaws"?
3. In the 20th century, who was the youngest winner of the US  Chess
Championship at age 14?
4. In 1983, a Scottish band released "In a Big Country". Can  you name the
band?
5. Shakespeare and his wife became the parents of twins in  1585... any clue
as to what they named them ?
6. What is the nickname given to the workers who work on a  drilling rig
drill floor?
7. Bill Bixby starred in five TV series over his long career ;  name four of
them...
(Bonus - Name them all)
8. Who holds the record for most Super Bowl appearances  ?
  a. - Tom Brady
  b. - Ken Stabler
  c. - Joe Montana
  d. - John Elway

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The 2008 Summer Olympics held in Beijing began exactly at  8:08:08 PM on 
8/8/08..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Abraham Lincoln
2. Bruce
3. Bobby Fischer
4. Big Country
5.  Hamnet and Judith
6.  Roughnecks
7. My favorite Martian, The Courtship of Eddie's Father, The  Magician, The
Incredible Hulk,
Goodnight Beantown
8. - a

TRUTH !!
The 2008 Summer Olympics held in Beijing began exactly at  8:08:08 PM on 
8/8/08 because the number 8 is a lucky number in Chinese  culture.  It 
symbolizes wealth, success and social status.


----------

